# Hi there!



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to say hello to you all and although i currently have a Mk3 Audi TT TDi Ultra already, I will soon be picking up a fully specced 40 TFSI Black edition with S-Tronic. To say I'm excited is a little bit of an understatement! 

Many thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## CodyOlson (Jun 30, 2020)

Ace McCloud said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to you all and although i currently have a Mk3 Audi TT TDi Ultra already, I will soon be picking up a fully specced 40 TFSI Black edition with S-Tronic. To say I'm excited is a little bit of an understatement!
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi bro , i am newbie to . My name is Cod - Cody Olson
i have 2002 Audi TT MK1 - 1.8T i love this car , i bought on 2007


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

CodyOlson said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


Welcome dude! And wow! Such a long time!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CodyOlson said:


> Ace McCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


Welcome  also


----------

